# Jig and Pig Storage..



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2009)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpage-FTO1110.html


----------



## poolie (Oct 1, 2009)

Hopefully this link works. This soft bag caught my eye awhile back. I was looking for a bigger worm bag but remember the jars of Uncle Josh's pork trailers.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SceneSevenDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=39601&scene7Path=BassPro%2f42210%3flayer%3dcomp%26wid%3d500%26hei%3d500%26fmt%3djpeg%26qlt%3d100%2c0%26op_sharpen%3d0%26resMode%3dtrilin%26op_usm%3d1.0%2c1.0%2c0.0%2c0%26iccEmbed%3d0&sourceName=images2%2f42000%2f42210.jpg&type=0&linkEnabled=false


----------



## poolie (Oct 1, 2009)

That's sweet Capt'n. Never seen that before.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 1, 2009)

No jar storage, but found this Jig storage box at the BPS site:

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/..._97484_100011000_100000000_100011000_100-11-0


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Oct 6, 2009)

I fish from a Kayak and storage space and organization of my tackle is an all time premium. I have been using worm bags for several years after taking some notes from my SW fishing days. IMHO its the only way to go!

I am currently using a tackle bag from Academy. Have several of them actually, one for Bass, One for ultra-light tackle and one for strictly worms and other soft baits. I just carry my Uncle Josh Pork jars in another thats had velcro sewed to it and I glue velcro to the sides of the jar and stick them in place instead of using the slips. It works pretty good for me although I carry 2-3 bags out when fishing. But they are small, light weight and hold a gang of tackle and make for a compact package and keeps everything close at hand. Just unzip it and thumb through the sleaves and choose the "weapon" of my choice.

The only suggestion I will make is if you get the soft worm bags make sure to buy several packs of replacement sleeves when you get the bags! Not all replacement sleaves form one brand to the next are interchangable or the same size! Not all stores carry the replacement sleaves for the bags they sell either. Its a marketing ploy I guess to force you to buy another whole bag instead of continuing to use the one you got, is all I can figure.


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2009)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Its a marketing ploy I guess to force you to buy another whole bag instead of continuing to use the one you got, is all I can figure.



I used to (still do) think the same thing.


----------

